# Are these breeders good



## GermanShepherdLoverKing (Mar 21, 2014)

I am hoping to find a german shepherd that is classic .Straight backs naturally protective instincts and the classic color pattern here are there websites 

California German Shepherds Breeder with Puppies and Dog For Sale| Perfect German Shepherds

Hoffert Shepherds

California German Shepherds Breeder with Puppies and Dog For Sale| Perfect German Shepherds

http://www.cooldownunder.com/index.htm 
Thank you do you have any other good classic german shepherd breeders?


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

"old style German Shepherds" is a cheesy sales pitch made by people breeding for oversized dogs. On the "Perfect German Shepherds" website there is zero information on the dogs they breed- pedigrees, titles, health certs- none... but there's the constant "just look at our website!" Can't say much about them besides their website leaving me with a slimy-used-car-salesman feel.

Hoffert Shepherds says, "we do not train for Schutzhund because we do not have a use for an attack dog." Someone who doesn't understand the sport that was basically developed as a way to evaluate this breed specifically doesn't know much about the breed. You can buy a "puppy for breeding" from them with zero requirements in terms of titling, etc- always a red flag- the breeder doesn't care about making sure good matches occur, etc. They say they guarantee against HD and ED but say that the cause is environmental (not genetics and faulty breeding). Again, no information about the dogs they are breeding.

I would pass on both. The cooldownunder site does not work.

Do research on the type of GSD you want- there are a variety of lines. And, contrary to what these sites touting "old fashioned GSD's" say, roached backs are not common. Many of the dogs on those sites advertising "straight backs" actually had swaybacks. 

Look at the stickies on the "finding a breeder" section about what to look for.


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

I have a GSD from an Old Fashioned Breeder, He is a GREAT GSD. 
You will not find much support on this forum for that type of breeder. 
He is not from any of the Breeders you have listed, so I do do not know anything about them. He is from Tenn. 
Depending on what you want to do with your GSD should steer you in the direction of which breeder you need to go with.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

OP Where are you located?

We can point you in the direction of reputable breeders if we know where you are located.


----------



## K9POPPY (Mar 6, 2014)

The line about "old style, straight back, oversized German Shepherds" is indeed a sales gimmick. That's not what German Shepherds were meant to be. Trust me, in almost 40 years of owning GSD's, oversize is not what you want. Too many health issues follow oversize GSD's, just like with people. Been through all the heartache of oversize GSD health problems, and it's nothing to boast about. As far as straight-back, old style, just Google what GSD's looked like 100 years ago- there's nothing wrong with having a normal sized GSD! But that's not to say that oversized, old-fashioned, straight-backed GSD's aren't great dogs, mine were all awesome!!!!!!!!! Just all in what you consider most important in selecting a GSD- IMHO. Bob


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Please, not another long drawn out "discussion" on over-sized GSD. The OP is asking about these breeder's based on their websites. You may comment about how you feel the "old fashioned........" is a sales gimmick within this context.

Thank you, 

ADMIN Lisa


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

This is a good place to start. 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/137533-things-look-responsible-breeder.html


----------



## K9POPPY (Mar 6, 2014)

So sorry, seems I have made another grave error in posting, my humble apologies- Bob


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Poppy, it was a warning to prevent the argument that would normally follow. Not directed at you. 

ADMIN Lisa


----------



## mjta (Sep 14, 2013)

No matter what "style" of GSD you want, it is important to look for health testing in their breeding dogs. That would be the bare minimum I would look at. Obviously working titles or obedience titles are wanted as well.


----------



## GermanShepherdLoverKing (Mar 21, 2014)

Okay I understand now Now I am looking for a german shepherd with the classic coat color and naturally protection instints I do not need large Straight backs Thank you


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

The first breeder looks like they only have fat dogs. Didn't see much other than that. 

And with the 'old fashioned' breeder... judging by the fact they tell you to go away if you want a show dog and that they don't do any sports because they don't need attack dogs, they're definitely not breeding GSDs. Don't know what their dogs are, but they're not GSDs.


----------



## GermanShepherdLoverKing (Mar 21, 2014)

Please look at my other thread
I explain everything there


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

This might be helpful.
German Shepherd Types - German Shepherd Guide

And when looking for a breeder, you might ask about locations, are you ok with having a pup shipped to you etc....

What do you want to do with your dog.

Will this be a companion dog, sport, show?

Might give those here who know more than I do, a hint on where to direct you.

Good luck


----------



## GermanShepherdLoverKing (Mar 21, 2014)

I would like a family pet I live in delaware and I need one with a strong naturally protective instincts but not too extreme he bite everything he would bite if a intruder came.i can't afford protection training.but mostly A loving family pet I would recommend a classic coat color but if the breeder can't make them I would be okay


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

ok, good post!

Delaware folks, can you recommend a breeder?

My experience, having German Shepherds for many, many year, is that just their presence is enough to make most 'bad guys' think twice.

You want a dog with a stable temperament and a breeder that will make sure health is as good as can be.

Are you ok with having a dog shipped to you?

Do you have a budget in mind?

Hard to find a good 'bargain' dog that will live up to your expectations.

When you find a pup, raise with kindness and let him/her bond with you and your family. Socialize the puppy and introduce to many situations in a not threatening way.

This breed is naturally protective of his own.

Best of luck to you!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

You can look at these.

Johnson-Haus German Shepherd Breeder/Dog Trainer, Frederick Maryland Maryland

von Wolfstraum Working German Shepherds Schutzhund Sport Pennsylvania


----------



## GermanShepherdLoverKing (Mar 21, 2014)

Are there any good breeders that have the classic coat color I am in love with that


----------



## GermanShepherdLoverKing (Mar 21, 2014)

Thank you for helping me I would have bought from them you guys are life savers


----------



## GermanShepherdLoverKing (Mar 21, 2014)

I think I will go for Johnson haul one I made a new thread asking about him thank you for your advice on this one


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

IF you aren't interested in the over sized old fashioned lines that's fine, but don't be misled by people who have little experience with over sized, old fashioned GSDs from experienced & reputable breeders.

Much like Franksmom, my experience with these dogs has been excellent. I've had 3 & all have been sound, healthy, active & with outstanding temperaments. Sam was over 13 yrs old when I had to let her go. Djibouti turned 6 in Dec & has never had even minor health problems, never been even mildly ill. Ditto Phoenix. Both are active, personable, biddable & just a joy to live with.

Not everyone wants these dogs, just like not everyone is enamored of sl. I'm fine with that but not with the spread of inaccurate & misleading info. Determine what it is that you realllly want & then select the breeder that you think will produce what you're seeking & that you can work with. I am soooo glad that I went with what *I* really wanted & NOT with what people on a discussion forum felt I should want.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

> Hard to find a good 'bargain' dog that will live up to your expectations.


And it's hard to consider it a bargain if you save a thou but spend multiple thousands on medical care & RX diets or lose your beloved companion much, much too early.

As stated elsewhere, even really bad breeders produce good dogs as well as bad, they just get waaay too many bad ones. Exemplary breeders occasionally produce dogs with serious health & temperament problems BUT seeking out a good breeder stacks the deck in your favor. Do be sure that whatever breeder you select is a 'good' breeder by the criteria of health, soundness, temperament & longevity. I've seen some heavily touted breeders who do everything right by the flow charts yet consistently fail to produce 'good dogs', ie healthy, long lived, sound dogs with EXCELLENT temperaments. In my oh so NOT humble opinion, those will never be truly good breeders regardless of how much others esteem them.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

The nomenclature "old fashion" is not some new marketing phrase used to sell large German shepherds. The term was first used in the 1930s to describe many of the German shepherds before Klodo von Boxberg was named Sieger. Bloxberg was given the title ( no he didn't earn it, the title was actually decided days before the trial when Stephanitz called a special meeting of the Judges because he knew a very large, and very good dog, a vonBlasienberg dog would take the Title) because Stephanitz wanted a smaller dog to win and Boxberg goes back to his Horand. The Blasienberg, like most of the dogs in the late 1920s were tall, big dogs that were bred by farmers for daily work. Many of the more popular dogs were 27 - 29 inches tall and weighed close to 100 pounds lean. Stephanitz was determined to keep his beloved Horand bloodlines as the main fount for the breed although Horand never worked a day in his life. With the trend of Siegers becoming large dogs, Stephanitz not only titled Boxberg - a nappy looking little dog that had one yellow eye (probably because he was a 'blue' color) and non descript, but he also outlawed registering tall males in the stud book knowing that everyone always wanted to breed to the Sieger. (Some things never change). This change caused many of the breeders to sell off their stock and retire. Most of the Blaisenberg dogs - the same bloodlines that built the breed for 30 years, ended up as the foundation dogs at Fortunate Field, the first Guide Dog kennel in the world. About this same time, those who were still dealing with German shepherds started referring to the "old fashion" dogs - the type of dog that ruled the breed before Boxberg. These dogs were larger, had high thresholds, solid nerves, and slow to attack and bite - the German shepherds that worked all day in the field and slept at night with the family. The German shepherd that maintained a large portion of Swabian bloodlines and little Thuringian. Many were plush coated, tall, and heavy with an outstanding calm temperament and knew what was a real threat.


----------



## GermanShepherdLoverKing (Mar 21, 2014)

Does anyone know a german shepherd breeder that breeds classic coats colors the Black and Tan


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

The thing is, I would be more than willing to guess many of the breeders who use the term have absolutely no idea what it actually means and no knowledge of the history.... Especially not one who says they don't title because they don't want attack dogs.




Doc said:


> The nomenclature "old fashion" is not some new marketing phrase used to sell large German shepherds. The term was first used in the 1930s to describe many of the German shepherds before Klodo von Boxberg was named Sieger. Bloxberg was given the title ( no he didn't earn it, the title was actually decided days before the trial when Stephanitz called a special meeting of the Judges because he knew a very large, and very good dog, a vonBlasienberg dog would take the Title) because Stephanitz wanted a smaller dog to win and Boxberg goes back to his Horand. The Blasienberg, like most of the dogs in the late 1920s were tall, big dogs that were bred by farmers for daily work. Many of the more popular dogs were 27 - 29 inches tall and weighed close to 100 pounds lean. Stephanitz was determined to keep his beloved Horand bloodlines as the main fount for the breed although Horand never worked a day in his life. With the trend of Siegers becoming large dogs, Stephanitz not only titled Boxberg - a nappy looking little dog that had one yellow eye (probably because he was a 'blue' color) and non descript, but he also outlawed registering tall males in the stud book knowing that everyone always wanted to breed to the Sieger. (Some things never change). This change caused many of the breeders to sell off their stock and retire. Most of the Blaisenberg dogs - the same bloodlines that built the breed for 30 years, ended up as the foundation dogs at Fortunate Field, the first Guide Dog kennel in the world. About this same time, those who were still dealing with German shepherds started referring to the "old fashion" dogs - the type of dog that ruled the breed before Boxberg. These dogs were larger, had high thresholds, solid nerves, and slow to attack and bite - the German shepherds that worked all day in the field and slept at night with the family. The German shepherd that maintained a large portion of Swabian bloodlines and little Thuringian. Many were plush coated, tall, and heavy with an outstanding calm temperament and knew what was a real threat.






Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GermanShepherdLoverKing (Mar 21, 2014)

My dad just said no Mostly black german shepherds he said Black and Tan classic or white 

But thank you for the breeders


----------



## GermanShepherdLoverKing (Mar 21, 2014)

Please local only I can't afforded are shipping thank you


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

along with having the members of this site give you recommendations on breeders...you should get out and watch the different lines in training. Learning about this breed via the internet isn't enough, you need to see dogs for yourself and then you can see what you really do like and what doesn't interest you. 
Find some clubs or trials/shows and go out to watch. Don't rush your search, take the time and learn about the breed, the color of the coat is just the surface.


----------

